# Un paseo por el rio TAMBOPATA en MDD Peru



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

SUBANSE ...










































































AL CAER LA TARDE

























Puerto Maldonado capital de la region Madre de Dios, ubicada al sur oriente del pais en la llanura amazonica, se encuentra entre la confluencia de dos rios, Tambopata y Madre de Dios, ubicada muy cerca de la frontera con Brasil

Plaza Mayor de la ciudad y calles

























































la mayoria de las personas se transporta en motos como en casi todas las ciudades amazonicas de nuestro pais

























Residente de Puerto Maldonado









Internandose en lo profundo de la selva









Una parte de la poblacion se dedica a la extraccion de arboles madereros comoel CEDRO Y CAOBA









A puerto Maldonado puedes llegar por la via mas rapida desde Lima y Cusco via Aerea


































VISTAS AEREAS

















Bueno espero les haya gustado este recorido y hayan disfrutado de la belleza de nuestra region amazonica GRACIAS... por ver


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Ese es un río muy bonito que tuve el agrado de conocer el año pasado, en cuarto de media, en un field trip del colegio. Fue una experiencia muy buena, 100% recomendable.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Por cierto Pto. Maldonado es la capital regional más pequeña del país con apenas 40,000 habitante (toda la región apenas tiene 100,000). Por otro lado, si algún día van no dejen de visitar el Japipi Butterfly House y hospédense en el Wasai Lodge Hotel, que tiene una buena vista al río.


----------



## 1984 D.F. (Jul 30, 2005)

¡Wow!. ¿Qué tan grande es la amazonía peruana?.


----------



## Pisco_Perú (Jul 18, 2005)

bello recorrido, hermosos paisajes, bonitas fotos....me encanto!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Bien chévere el recorrido!


----------



## ch'i (Aug 14, 2006)

Me gustaría hacer un recorrido por ese río y visitar esas poblaciones amazónicas. Supongo que solamente se puede llegar por vía aérea.


----------



## CATEQUIL (May 24, 2006)

Gran recorrido y excelentes fotos... No veo la hora de darme una vuelta por nuestra selva.... me la estoy debiendo desde hace mucho.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

que hermosa y densa la selva peruana !


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Vaya le saliò la competencia a Quique con los threads de paisajes

So cute!!!!


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

gracias Vane, saben de hecho es la tierra donde naci, y me siento muy orgulloso de haber nacido en esa hermosa tierra del sol, todo es muy tranquilo por alla, casi nunca pasa nada, la gente es muy calida paisajes casi desconocidos, selvas virgenes que no existen en otras selvas de suramerica, por eso la cantidad de turistas que se animan a conocer el ecosistema de alla, recuerden que dentro de la region Madre de Dios tambien se encuentra la Reserva NAcional de Biosfera del Manu, y el parque NAcional Tambopata Candamo, tambien hay un gran comercio con Brasil y tambien tengo entendido que construiran una gran autopista y un puente que cruza el rio Madre de Dios (gran caudal) para unir el oceano Pacifico con el Atlantico 'PERU -BRASIL- BOLIVIA'


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

xoceelias said:


> ¡Wow!. ¿Qué tan grande es la amazonía peruana?.


Lo verde es la selva Amazónica peruana, creo que ocupa alrededor del 50% del territorio nacional (unos 600,000 km cuadrados).


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Buen thread... No se muestra mucho ese lado del país. Ya no hay fayo...


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Me he dado cuenta que cada vez desaparecen más foristas... después de Bratzo, le llegó el turno a Filter y Fayo. Por ahora tampoco veo mucho a Lúcuma y Bajopontino... ¿quién será el próximo?


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

sebvill said:


> Ese es un río muy bonito que tuve el agrado de conocer el año pasado, en cuarto de media, en un field trip del colegio. Fue una experiencia muy buena, 100% recomendable.


Wow!! yo tbn!!! justo este año y la mera fue una experiencia que nunca olvidare!!! jejej d veras k fue bravazo :banana: conocimos una bellisima laguna aka un parcito de fotos:

Una chiki serpiente que encontramos por ahi jejej








El bellisimo Sachavacayoc lake
















Esta fue en la mañanita cuando nos ibamos









PD: estas fotitos si yo personalmente las he tomado y weno si las van a usar me avisan porfis  xq sino los mato !!! :devil: jejejej bromita solo los torturaria oke: jejejej


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Esas fotos son tuyas? A excepción de la primera (en donde parece que estuvieran torturando a la serpiente), tooodas están buenísimas.










Esta foto es preciosa...


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Wow.. q chevere ese sitio!


----------



## Alejo85 (Dec 20, 2005)

hermosoooo


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

YibrailMizrahi said:


> Esas fotos son tuyas? A excepción de la primera (en donde parece que estuvieran torturando a la serpiente), tooodas están buenísimas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SIp es q yo tengo la costumbre de tomar cualkier cantidad de fotos de una misma cosa y siempre al final tengo pa escoger y a veces salen algunas excelentisimas


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

JEJEJ la primera salio movida porke tabamos emocionados por tomarle fotitos a las serpiente jejejeje tengo cmo unas 20 de la serpiente pero todas movidas jajaja :lol:


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Buenas fotos Trick, yo tb tengo algunas de paisajes pero las tendría que escanear, pero definitivamente ninguna me salió como la cuarta. Por otro lado el cielo de la selva a la hora del sunset es increíble, se pone de 200 colores. Muy bonito.


----------



## 1984 D.F. (Jul 30, 2005)

sebvill said:


> Lo verde es la selva Amazónica peruana, creo que ocupa alrededor del 50% del territorio nacional (unos 600,000 km cuadrados).


Gracias por la imágen y la explicación. No sabía que fuera tan extensa la selva en el Perú, impresionante el contraste Selva - Desierto que hay por allá.

Saludos.


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

:cheers: Realmente precioso el recorrido y tus fotos Alezx, eso nos hace tán felices a nosotros los Peruanos q nacimos en ese hermoso y bello pais, amigable lindo y hermoso. Thanks a lot mate, I will love to visit your beautiful country one day.


----------

